# Παραδικαστικό στις ΗΠΑ



## Costas (Feb 13, 2009)

Δικαστές έκλεισαν το δημόσιο αναμορφωτήριο και μετά καταδίκαζαν για ψύλλου πήδημα ανηλίκους για να τους στέλνουν στα ιδιωτικά αναμορφωτήρια, εισπράττοντας προμήθεια. Οι δικαστές διώκονται, οι αναμορφωτηριάρχες όχι. Άρθρο της New York Times.


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2009)

Ε ρε Ντίκενς, τι χάνεις!


----------



## Costas (Feb 13, 2009)

Τα καλά της ιδιωτικοποίησης. Αν αυτό συνέβη στην Αμερική (όπου οι συγκεκριμένοι δικαστές θα χάσουν και τη σύνταξή τους), σκέψου τι έχει να γίνει εδώ αν ιδιωτικοποιηθούν οι φυλακές, εδώ που ο Βαβύλης κυκλοφορεί ήδη ελεύθερος (και έγραψε και βιβλίο).


----------

